# Internal mic is working intermittently on black Macbook



## LABachlr (Nov 13, 2007)

Have a 2.0GHz Black Macbook, and the internal mic is working intermittently. Sometimes it works great, and sometimes it just records static.

In Audio MIDI setup, under the Audio Devices tab, the Clock Source is grayed out so I can't change it, and is set to "Default". Under Audio Input settings, Source is Internal Microphone, and Format is 44100.0 Hz/2ch-24bit. Both "1" and "2" volume sliders are at the max (Value = 1.0, dB = 22.50).

Ideas?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 13, 2007)

Hm... maybe some application is using the microphone intermittantly?


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 13, 2007)

Sounds like sound clipping. Try turn down the Mic a little and see if this works.


----------



## LABachlr (Nov 14, 2007)

Turning the mic down to half-way did not fix the issue, and none of the other programs that I have open use the mic.


----------

